# Plant ID maybe type of Rotala?



## davidjp1982 (May 14, 2014)

Hi everyone I wonder if I could ask for some help identifying a plant I acquired recently. I have been told it may be a type of Rotala but I can't seem to find any pics with needle like leaves like mine has. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Could be _Rotala mexicana_ 'green' or _Pogostemon erectus_, but it's really hard to say because it's kinda beat up. Maybe another pic when it has recovered a bit. Are there some fine vertical grooves along the stem?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It could be either of those, but if I was pressed to say I'd say it looks more like the R. mexicana more.

Welcome to APC!


----------



## davidjp1982 (May 14, 2014)

Hey thanks for the replies  I was thinking it may be mexicana but like I said the leaves on mine are very needle like in comparison - maybe mine is struggling though I have very minimal growth and the few new stems are brighter green than the rest which I think I read may be nitrogen deficiency? It also has some brown hair algae which I am trying to manage. The lighting was only 15watts when I planted up 2 months ago (15 gallon tank - 1 year old) I then stupidly put in 30 watts of 2700k lights and just this week changed to 30 watts of 6000k which I hope will help with growth and algae. I am looking into full dry ferts which is a bit daunting at the moment! The rest of my tank has taken off with diy co2 and liquid ferts and root tabs its just this plant that is struggling. Here is a pic of my tank if you would like to see - the bacopa at the back is freshly trimmed as it had grown out of the water and the sword plants are 5 times their size in about a month so I must be doing something right  Stocked with Apistogramma Cacatuoides harem and black / black skirt / glowlight tetras.


----------



## davidjp1982 (May 14, 2014)

In reply to Cavan - I forgot to see no I can't see any type of grooves on the stem


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

The grooves would have been an indicator for Pogo. erectus, so you're probably looking at a Rotala.


----------

